# Sticky  Helpful health and disease treatment threads



## Socratic Monologue

*General topics

*
How to find a qualified exotics veterinarian near you: Find a frog vet: search for an Association of Reptile...


An older but still relevant thread on what medications and supplies a keeper might want to keep on hand for medical emergencies: Froggy First Aid Kit


Quarantine Protocols: ASN Quarantine and Medical Protocols



*Specific maladies 

*
A video by a veterinarian about his experience with, causes of, and treatment of foot rot in _Phyllobates terribilis:_ A positive outcome for a Phyllobates terribilis with...


General discussion of chytrid:Some questions about chytrid


A case of chytrid: Leuc with chytrid



*On internal parasites

*
A very dated thread on medicating for parasites and whether to do so preventatively: Regular treatment for parasites?


How to collect and mail fecal samples: Collecting and Sending Fecals for Examination



*Euthanasia

*
Oragel concentration and link to 2020 euthanasia guidelines


----------

